# lil white bump



## emkay

My GSD is almost two years old and the last few days i have noticed a lil white bump under is chin. It feels hard to the touch and is outside the skin, it is smaller than the size of a pencil eraser not really sure what analogy to use for the size. it almost feels like a skin flap but i can tell when i touch it a certain way that its uncomfortable to him. I have attached some pictures below to see what everyone thinks. I havent noticed any change in behavior, still eats and runs around at the park like a crazy dog. Any opinions would be great, we will most likely be going to the vet to get it checked out, but some input before would be awesome


----------



## LisaT

My GSD gets something that looks just like these. They pop up in sporadic places. They go through weird stages, takes several months for that to happen. The ends sometimes get kinda flakey and then break off, sometimes white stuff comes out, but they always bleed ALOT.

I'll be interested to see what your vet says.


----------



## emkay

*Re: lil white bump with pictures*

Lisa is this something that went away on its own? he did have the bumps around his lips that spread out kind of like a cailiflower and we used Vetri-DMG liquid to boost his immune system and they went away in about a week. That was about 8 months ago and it was something that alll his friends at the park got to. He had two and they got really big and ugly. Also this hasnt bleed yet.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: lil white bump with pictures*

It's not clear to me if something in Max's diet helped the process. Sometimes they seem to move through the cycle quickly, and occasionally there has been a stubborn one. 

They start as a flat raised part, then start looking "warty" and most rise like a column, like your picture. At this point, one of two things happens. That column starts getting taller and remains a bit pliable. If squeezed, either blood, or a bit of solid white stuff comes out. Or they don't remain pliable, but get kinda flakey and rough in appearance, break off and BLEED. Now that I think of it, he hasn't had them lately -- maybe it's the fish oil?

Max has never had any lip issues. These have all been on his trunk, legs, and one on the tail.


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: lil white bump with pictures*

My golden/border x got these in her older [email protected], on her face and head. I had to have two removed as one was right on her eyelid and another under her eye, so it was in her vision. Neither were cancerous. This was when Onyx was a pup and her teeth playing with Clover would break them open and bleed they did, it was never ending til we were able to remove them.


----------



## M&J

*Re: lil white bump with pictures*

I get rid of Lilly's with http://www.vetskin.com

I put it on them a couple days. They turn black and fall off.


----------



## emkay

*Re: lil white bump with pictures*

M&J

thanks I will look into that, do you know what these little bumps are? are they a wart? do you know what causes them?


----------



## M&J

*Re: lil white bump with pictures*

Warts, cysts, just plain growths. Like the others said, some have white stuff in them, some bleed, some flake off. Some are like toenail material growing out of the skin.








I had a few biopsied. Some came back as benign ancanthomas. The rest were just benign other skin things.
The ones that look like your dog's are pretty easy to remove with the Vetskin. They turn black almost overnight and fall off.


----------

